

Why did a famous economist publish an ebook and forgo a print edition? - bootload
http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/02/11/why-did-a-famous-economist-publish-an-ebook-and-forgo-a-print-edition/

======
noahc
What is most fascinating about this is that before an Author might waste 2
years of his life developing a book and get nothing out of it. Now an author
can test the whole way.

1\. Twitter - 140 Character Thesis Statement 2\. Blog Post - 500 Word Overview
3\. ebook - 15,000 word Essay 4\. Printed Book - 35,000 - 125,000 word book.

You could kick out 10 twitter tweets a month, convert 3 to blog posts, 2 to
ebook, and finally 1 to a printed book.

